# YSL Solferino



## poulinska

Hey there,
does anyone own the YSL Solferino? I like the brown suede version, it has a nice 70ies vibe, i think. 
Any opinions?
Has anyone seen it IRL?

Thank you
poulinska


----------



## Miss World

poulinska said:


> Hey there,
> does anyone own the YSL Solferino? I like the brown suede version, it has a nice 70ies vibe, i think.
> Any opinions?
> Has anyone seen it IRL?
> 
> Thank you
> poulinska


Hi i have seen the leather ones in real life. They are very structured and the leather looks thick, firm and well made. Because of the structure, it might be limited in what it fits inside, however there are a few different sizes in the bag. I don't think you can go wrong with the style, it can be worn on the shoulder, cross body, is simply and classic, but the YSL logo still makes it stand out. It's on the more expensive side though compared to other YSL bags in that similar size.


----------



## cheremushki

I'm also wanting one... It's a new style that just came out right?


----------



## Miss World

cheremushki said:


> I'm also wanting one... It's a new style that just came out right?


Hi, yes it is a brand new YSL style. Very classic design and made from high quality textured box leather i believe.


----------



## Minie26

anyone own this bag?
i'm eyeing on the medium black
is it worth the price?
any thoughts


----------



## poulinska

I've looked at it in the store, back when stores were open. I like the leather, the form an I like the structure. The shoulder strap is very short so it is only for crossbody-wear if you don't mind it being pretty high on your body. I felt the strap in general didn't look good enough for the price so I passed.


----------



## Minie26

poulinska said:


> I've looked at it in the store, back when stores were open. I like the leather, the form an I like the structure. The shoulder strap is very short so it is only for crossbody-wear if you don't mind it being pretty high on your body. I felt the strap in general didn't look good enough for the price so I passed.


\
hi , may i know your height?
i'm 155cm, would it be too short?
or do you think the strap is not good quality


----------



## poulinska

Hi Minie26,
the strap could be perfect for you. I am 165cm and it would be ok to wear crossbody but a little high. 
IMO the strap wasn't convincing for the price. buuuut - the bag is beautiful...


----------



## Minie26

poulinska said:


> Hi Minie26,
> the strap could be perfect for you. I am 165cm and it would be ok to wear crossbody but a little high.
> IMO the strap wasn't convincing for the price. buuuut - the bag is beautiful...



Thank you for letting me know, i have the YSL Carre, 
The strap length is quite okay for me maybe because i am shorter.
I really like this Solferino in medium black..
What color were you looking at and considering before?
Do you think the YSL logo is too big? I saw some comment saying the logo is too big and they were put off by it


----------



## poulinska

I considered the black suede and since we are talking about it, I'm thinking about it again. When I tried it on, I immediately had this 70s-vibe. 
I mean, a logo is a logo. Either you wear a logo or you don't. Even a small YSL-Logo is readable. Personally I liked the YSL Logo on the solferino... It isn't flashy in my opinion...


----------



## Minie26

poulinska said:


> I considered the black suede and since we are talking about it, I'm thinking about it again. When I tried it on, I immediately had this 70s-vibe.
> I mean, a logo is a logo. Either you wear a logo or you don't. Even a small YSL-Logo is readable. Personally I liked the YSL Logo on the solferino... It isn't flashy in my opinion...



Thank you. That's true.. 
I do like the suede in tan... It a little different than the full leather version. I like that it looks slim and soft and not bulky but still structured? So chic and casual i feel


----------



## victoroliveira

Saw in person last week in store. I loved it! 
I usually wear my bags crossbody and a little higher, close to the chest. 
The medium version it's perfect for me. But I agree.. the price it's a bit expensive when we compare other ysl bags. 
But this dark blue it's just gorgeous! I love the aged hardware.


----------



## victoroliveira

Bought it in navy!
I love how looks black in certain lights.


I also saw this green at the store. My SA sent me a video of this one, I thought it was a dark green but in person looks a little lighter. almost like a shade of grey.. 
].


----------



## HavPlenty

This bag is a beauty.


----------



## Miss World

victoroliveira said:


> Bought it in navy!
> I love how looks black in certain lights.
> View attachment 5011635
> 
> I also saw this green at the store. My SA sent me a video of this one, I thought it was a dark green but in person looks a little lighter. almost like a shade of grey..
> ].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011634


Yay Congratulations! It definitely is a sleek, classic bag! Now i'm tempted by this one too!


----------



## poulinska

It looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## Miss World

Ysl Solferino in Dark Sun color


----------



## Miss World

YSL Solferino in cream colours


----------



## Miss World

YSL Solferino in Opyum Red and Eros Red colour.


----------



## Miss World

YSL Solferino in Dark Green colour


----------



## Miss World

YSL Solferino in tan brown Suede on YouTuber Mel in Melbourne.


----------



## Miss World

YSL Solferino in Blanc Vintage White


----------



## Miss World

Rosie from Blackpink in the Saint Laurent campaign wearing the YSL Solferino


----------



## Miss World

Classic black YSL Solferino bag


----------



## Miss World

Rosie from Blackpink wearing the YSL Solferino in a dark mustard colour


----------



## HavPlenty

I love everything about this bag except for the strap.


----------



## rmelwani

I think it’s  the perfect day bag for casual fits


----------



## ssenslee

victoroliveira said:


> Bought it in navy!
> I love how looks black in certain lights.
> View attachment 5011635
> 
> I also saw this green at the store. My SA sent me a video of this one, I thought it was a dark green but in person looks a little lighter. almost like a shade of grey..
> ].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011634


How durable is the leather for this? I really love the bag, but the smooth leather makes me nervous about scratching  would you say it’s scratch resistant or easily scratched??


----------



## victoroliveira

ssenslee said:


> How durable is the leather for this? I really love the bag, but the smooth leather makes me nervous about scratching  would you say it’s scratch resistant or easily scratched??


Hi!
I haven't worn a lot yet, but maybe like 7-8 times? And still just like the picture. 
I must say that the smooth leather was one of my concerns, since isn't a cheap bag and I don't really baby my bags, so I was really worried about getting a lot of scratches. But it's holding up really good and it's one of my favorite bags, so unique!


----------



## ssenslee

victoroliveira said:


> Hi!
> I haven't worn a lot yet, but maybe like 7-8 times? And still just like the picture.
> I must say that the smooth leather was one of my concerns, since isn't a cheap bag and I don't really baby my bags, so I was really worried about getting a lot of scratches. But it's holding up really good and it's one of my favorite bags, so unique!


Yes my biggest concern with smooth leathers! I’m the same and don’t baby my bags either so tend to stay away from smooth leathers but the solferino is soooo pretty and classic looking! Glad to hear that it’s holding up nicely! Want to get myself something nice when I graduate soon and it’s def a top contender for me and one of my wishlist bags!


----------



## ccluver0416

just purchased the saint laurent medium solferino in beige houndstooth with brown smooth leather! 
i will be picking it up from neiman marcus sometime this week and fell in love with the color combination. the size is perfect and I love the tweed 
this is my first time seeing saint laurent do tweed bags and I had to get it!!


----------



## natjyl

victoroliveira said:


> Saw in person last week in store. I loved it!
> I usually wear my bags crossbody and a little higher, close to the chest.
> The medium version it's perfect for me. But I agree.. the price it's a bit expensive when we compare other ysl bags.
> But this dark blue it's just gorgeous! I love the aged hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4990866
> View attachment 4990906


Hi there! Do you mind sharing how your Solferino wear and tear is?  Have been considering between this in Medium and the Kaia!


----------



## victoroliveira

natjyl said:


> Hi there! Do you mind sharing how your Solferino wear and tear is?  Have been considering between this in Medium and the Kaia!


Still perfect and it’s almost my everyday bag!


----------



## monkac

I’m not sure about wear and tear or I got really unlucky but the bag does not look great and I got it 11 months ago..


----------



## victoroliveira

I got mine one year ago and last sunday the bag closure just broke.
I must say that I was really disappointed since is a very expensive bag and one of my favorites.
I sent a text to my SA and she told me to bring the bag to the store, because they would fix it.
I was like, ok.. but l really thought that this problem was a little bit hard to fix. Maybe they would have to send to their atelier in france or italy and that would be months without my bag.



The store manager came in and told me they can't fix it
And I was like: what should I do?
And he told me to pick new one, I could even have it in a new color.
Decided to keep with my navy blue. But i'm very impressed with their customer service!


----------



## IntheOcean

victoroliveira said:


> I got mine one year ago and last sunday the bag closure just broke.
> I must say that I was really disappointed since is a very expensive bag and one of my favorites.
> I sent a text to my SA and she told me to bring the bag to the store, because they would fix it.
> I was like, ok.. but l really thought that this problem was a little bit hard to fix. Maybe they would have to send to their atelier in france or italy and that would be months without my bag.
> View attachment 5354558
> 
> 
> The store manager came in and told me they can't fix it
> And I was like: what should I do?
> And he told me to pick new one, I could even have it in a new color.
> Decided to keep with my navy blue. But i'm very impressed with their customer service!
> View attachment 5354559


Beautiful bag, and this shade of deep somewhat muted blue really suits it, I think.


----------



## monkac

Hi all, I managed to get new Solferino after my previous one developed the “bubbles”.  Any good tips to prevent it in the future? How do I impregnate it? Do you have products you recommend that wouldn’t damage the embellishment?


----------



## jojoba25

Hello all, would somebody please kindly let me know the longest strap drop for this bag? i know that this bag has a shorter length than other Saint Laurent bags

Thank you


----------



## victoroliveira

Got this beauty a couple weeks ago.
le cagole men xs


----------

